# (PA) Golden Retriever Stud SH MX AXJ WCX CCA VC



## Nicole DeBernardi (Jun 8, 2017)

Title update! Fireside's Hunting for your Mother SH MX MXJ XF T2B RATN DM CGC WCX CCA VC - "Mosby"


Mosby is a handsome boy who has developed into a fun agility dog with minimal training. He is currently working towards his MACH. Mosby obtained his SH and WCX field titles (despite his inexperienced owner trainers/handlers) and is fast, driven, and stylish in the field. He has enjoyed training and competing in many other games, including dock diving (with a personal best jump of 25'4"), K9 nose work, barn hunt, and rally. But most importantly, Mosby is the best and easiest dog to live with. He is perfectly content to sleep at my feet all day and lay around until we're ready for him to play or train. He regularly comes out to dinner with us, goes to local vineyards and breweries, and is a dog that we can truly take anywhere. 


We are located in southeast PA, near the MD and DE borders. Additional photos and clearance information can be found on k9data (http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=587733). Or you can view Mosby's page on our website for more information: http://ammogoldens.wixsite.com/ammo/mosby


----------

